# i ned the la wire whel steering wheel



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i know they have many styles post picture and prices

wood la wire wheel stlye steering wheel wanted

14 inch wheel if they make it


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been looking for one for a long time, i havn't even been able to find a single picture until just recently so here's a picture at least.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10781537
> *i know they have many styles post picture and prices
> 
> wood la wire wheel stlye steering wheel wanted
> ...


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

LA Wire did not make that steering wheel. Another company made it for them. I posted the name of the company in one of my old post but can't remember the name. If you contact Ronnie's Electronics in National City, Ca., I'm sure they can help you. They may still have some in stock.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jun 18 2008, 03:25 PM~10899539
> *LA Wire did not make that steering wheel. Another company made it for them. I posted the name of the company in one of my old post but can't remember the name. If you contact Ronnie's Electronics in National City, Ca., I'm sure they can help you. They may still have some in stock.
> *


momo or some name like that


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

this one looks good too


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jul 26 2008, 08:36 AM~11183477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted one of those but they are a GRIP!!


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

ya they are like 300 but that shits as nice as you can get


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94roadmaster_@Jul 26 2008, 09:06 PM~11186722
> *ya they are like 300 but that shits as nice as you can get
> *


x2 those banjos are nice in wood or leather.


----------

